# What Cities and Towns are Hiring



## Enforcer174 (Apr 24, 2004)

With the new scores out does anyone know what police agencies will be hiring?


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Enforcer174 said:


> With the new scores out does anyone know what police agencies will be hiring?


New Orleans La.:&: :sun: :handcuff: :vcop:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

aahhhh!!! thats a great one. u could pick up chief after a week on the Job!


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

Enforcer174 said:


> With the new scores out does anyone know what police agencies will be hiring?


Hanover:L:


----------

